# 300zx tt vs other tt's



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys ive been thinking of buying a new car. i want one of the mid 90's twinturbo cars. I just wanted to know how the 300zx tt stacks up against the mitsubishi 3000gt vr4 tt, supra tt and rx7 tt. i know were biased because i love ZX's as much as the rest of you, but i want to know which is quicker stock and has good performance support. thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The 3000GT VR4 TT is a weak car and had trans problems pretty much it's entire run. They're good cars stock, but if you modify it to around 400 Hp (80 more than stock) problems start to show up. The RX7 TT has a weak motor and a bad turbo design, although all the 13B needs is a quality rebuild and a decent aftermarket kit to be able to reach 400+ Hp. The Supra TT is about your best bet, but extreme price gets in the way of that option. That leaves the 300Z TT, which can be a pain to work on with the DOHC V6 crammed into the engine bay. Unless you can modify hand tools and have small hands, nothing you want to mess with. 

As far as 0-60 & 1/4 mile:

1993 Nissan 300ZX Turbo: 5.2 and 13.8

1995 Toyota Supra Turbo: 5.1 and 13.5

1993 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4: 5.3 and 14.0

1993 Mazda RX-7 R1: 5.3 and 13.9

All taken from this website.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

supra has the potential to make crazy power i'm talking 1000hp. but the 300zx handles better and can make as much hp as you ever need. rx7 is a great car... that rotary engine is just awesome. I'd love to own one. maintaince is a bitch though... be prepared to learn a bunch of new concepts about that engine. and if you're not gonna do the work you cant just take it to any old mechanic. look for a shop with a bunch of rx7s and maitas out front  You want a place that specializes in rotary engines. If it were me I would be deciding between the turbo rx7 and the 300zx TT, Forget the fat supra with the stupid wing.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I wouldn't even consider the 3000GT .... :lame:


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Zen's right the rotary will cost a lot more $ to increase the HP, but it's different you know? I like that. You can do some cool mods. I had a buddy who bought a old rx7 for $1000. he rebuilt the engine himself, threw on the biggest friggin turbo I've ever seen, and used a shot of nitrous to spool it up. thing was fast... but he basicly only drag raced. it was in the 11 sec range. he was just this college student from austrailia. But he knew what he was doing... those aussies have access to a lot of direct imports from japan. They build some sick cars down there!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dundee said:


> Forget the fat supra with the stupid wing.


One of them is the fastest 1/4 mile import in the world I guess, in the 6s. Nothing to sneeze at, even if the wing looks funny. Besides, you can replace the wing.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Dont get me wrong they are fire breathing straight line monsters... but you dont see many supras on the road course, eh?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

dundee said:


> Dont get me wrong they are fire breathing straight line monsters... but you dont see many supras on the road course, eh?


I guess you don't go to roadcourses often. They actually handle very well.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I guess you don't go to roadcourses often. They actually handle very well.


Exactly. Heavy doesn't mean much if you have the suspension technology to counteract that. And the Supra has it in spades. The TT Z isn't light either and handles well, as well as the RX7, though it's the lightest of the bunch. The 3000GT, well, lets just say its a long distance high speed car, wasn't built for much of anything but to roll on the highway. It can handle well enough, but that wasn't what it was made for...... Even Mitsubishi admits that.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Comparing a 300zx vs Supra on a roadcourse. You have to agree the 300zx is superior.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dundee said:


> Comparing a 300zx vs Supra on a roadcourse. You have to agree the 300zx is superior.


Superiority on a road course is relative and depends strictly on the driver. The cars are fairly well matched.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Ok, ok I'll admit I am being biased... Nissans are just always better you know?  I did some googling and I found article by road & track that compares the 300zx supra and others and the supra had the fastest lap times. I'm post a link as soon as I can find it again. Supra is a great car. Far more expensive comparing blue book values. I guess either way you get a great japanese sports car. Just forget about the VR4! lol

I would like to hear mike kojima's input on this subject though... I'll PM him.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dundee said:


> Nissans are just always better you know?


 In certain cases, yes. However, Toyota has been known to make some killer cars as well.......  As far as ease of working on a particular car, I'll take an I-6 engine any day. So that would be the Supra...... and the Skyline.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

their both great cars and their pretty evenly matched but i think i would go with the Z. by the way i didnt know the vr4 sucked that much lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> their both great cars and their pretty evenly matched but i think i would go with the Z. by the way i didnt know the vr4 sucked that much lol


The Z would be cheaper, for certain. And yeah, the VR4 is that bad. One of the local DSM Club guys campaigns a massively tricked out Stealth R/T (same chassis) that runs 10s with 700 Hp and it cost him a ton of money to make it even somewhat reliable at that level. From what I've read, the tranmission alone cost him about $10,000.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> The Z would be cheaper, for certain. And yeah, the VR4 is that bad. One of the local DSM Club guys campaigns a massively tricked out Stealth R/T (same chassis) that runs 10s with 700 Hp and it cost him a ton of money to make it even somewhat reliable at that level. From what I've read, the tranmission alone cost him about $10,000.


damn that sucks 10k thats crazy. im not looking to make that much power i want it in the streetable power levels


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't you think the supra being allll over fast and the furious, being SOOO purty, shooting out flames etc so on and what not had alot of effect on the people. 

my friend thinks that the 300zx is crap compared to the supra...F'ing pisses me off of such an ignorant conclusion! 6 cylinders, front engine rear wheel drive, forced fed etc

Its stuff like this that further encourages me to build another crazy engine. Success is the best revenge..mmm sweet revenge!!!!!

im not saying the supra is crap, i like them but from that movie, and the stupid people and...screw it im not gonna continue this .. im out!!!!!!!!


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

nissan300zxmike said:


> Don't you think the supra being allll over fast and the furious, being SOOO purty, shooting out flames etc so on and what not had alot of effect on the people.
> 
> my friend thinks that the 300zx is crap compared to the supra...F'ing pisses me off of such an ignorant conclusion! 6 cylinders, front engine rear wheel drive, forced fed etc
> 
> ...


 its cool for us though because the Z's fly under the radar and we can get them for way less than a supra


----------

